
Ask HN: What was your breakthrough career moment? - supahfly_remix
I&#x27;ve seen many cases of people having a suddens success in their career, leading to a rapid progression to the next levels and beyond.  What was your career breakthrough?
======
trickledown
My friend got my resume seen at Apple. I was hired.

